# Lowveld Lodge Maintenance Fees



## Dori (Feb 6, 2013)

The date to make payment for our 2013 maintenance fees at Lowveld is rapidly approaching. I have no intention whatsoever of paying, as Mr. "Bullfrog" Lamont has taken away any possibility of making use of our week.

 I am in a quandry as to whether to:

a) just ignore any requests for payment
b) call First Resorts and ask them to take the week back

I would appreciate any advice. Thanks.

Dori


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 7, 2013)

b) is exactly what he wants you to do.

Too bad you cannot transfer it to someone with The Bullfrog's own morals, like maybe the Russian mafia or Al Qaeda.  I would love to see him have to deal with the likes of them.


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know what to do either.  What are others doing?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Zippity Doodah.*




loosefeet said:


> I don't know what to do either.  What are others doing?


Ball is in their court -- Lowveld's or BullFrog's, or whoever's it is who's in charge. 

There is nothing we can do even if we were so inclined, which we are not. 

That is, we have not received anything to respond to from Lowveld Lodge after the notice they sent out informing share owners that the place was converting to non-timeshare status -- no statement, no invoice, no bill, no letter, no further notice, no anything.  Far as we know, we could have been erased from the owner rolls long since.  All that remains is a faint, distant sound suggesting the chirps of crickets in the far-off South African veld.  So it goes.   

We told ourselves when we bought our 2BR Lowveld Lodge unit in 2003 that 3 exchanges into nice USA timeshares would break us even & anything more than that would be gravy.  That's exactly how it turned out, making it hard to complain now that the string has run out.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Feb 8, 2013)

Alan, I totally agree. We have owned since the late nineties, and have had so many wonderful exchanges with a minimal $ outlay. We are not owed a thing, in our books. My gut feeling is to lie low and hope they "fuggetaboutus".

Dori


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, that is also my sentiment.  I enjoyed several times in trade.  I should have sold when I had the offer... Oh well.  Will just do nothing at this time.


----------

